# Kindle fire



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm sure this is covered in another post, but I can't find it. Can the GenieGo stream out of home to the Kindle Fire?


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

Sorry for the multiple postings. I kept getting an error code from the App


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

Which Fire do you have? I have an original KF (1st gen) and even the basic DirecTV app with TV everywhere doesn't work on it.


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

I have the Kindle Fire HD and the DirecTV app works great on it. To the original poster, I am sorry, I never tried the GenieGo


----------



## smudge (Mar 21, 2010)

I have the Kindle Fire HD 8.9 and have been unable to find the app from the Amazon store for Directv Anywhere. Can anyone help?

I have since located it in the "Amazon App" store. Apparently it has been updated mid to late December and it now works!


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I think you can download it from the Direct TV website? Or at least get to it more directly that way?


----------

